# s'appuyer sur quelque chose ou quelqu'un



## Jade14

Hola, 

J'ai du mal avec la notion "repaldarse" et je me demande si ma traduction est correcte dans le cas suivant:

"La symbolique des motifs s’appuie donc sur les racines polynésiennes profondes."

"La simbolica de los disenos se respalda en sus profundas raizes polinesias."
 
Merci d'avance pour toute suggestion.
Jade


----------



## nagusi

Hola
Je crois que c’est mieux le verb: apoyar ou sostener.......La simbólica de los diseños se apoya (o se sostiene) en sus profundas raíces polinesias


----------



## Jade14

Muchas gracias nagusi! Que amable!


----------



## lunar

Hola,
Se sustenta o se apoya o se sostiene me parecen bien, pero lo que no va es _simbólica_... que en español es un adjetivo y no un sustantivo. ¿No querrás decir "el simbolismo"?


----------



## atobar

*Se sustenta* creo que es la mejor opción.

 Ej.: "Lo que digo _está respaldado_ por el 90% de la cámara" (no sustentado).

En este caso tuyo es justo lo contrario.


----------



## in-need

!Hola!

*** Hilo dividido
Gévy (moderadora)
y tambien quisiera saber si "apoyarse en" es correcto, o "apoyarse sobre" en el contexto de valores, de culturas (s'appuyer sur un système de valeurs, de cultures)

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo habitual, en el contexto que mencionas, es *apoyarse en*.


----------



## in-need

muchas gracias, Victor!


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Tengo dudas a la hora de traducir esta frase:

_*Appuyé sur* le pouvoir impérial, coulé dans les institutions anciennes, porteur d'une esperance nouvelle, il s'étendit très rapidement._

Está hablando del cristianismo.

Basado en el poder imperial?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Fram


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo entiendo que está "respaldado por ..."


----------



## framboise

Hola, Tina:

Tu propuesta me parece más coherente. ¿Pero entonces por qué ha utilizao "sur"?

Gracias

Un saludo


----------



## VRF

Hola:

la construcción en francés sería "appuyer sur qqch", al igual que si dijeses "apoyándose sobre el poder...."

Pero, como ya te sugirió Tina, lo más apropiado es "respaldado por"

También podrías decir "sustentado por el poder....", aunque no sería realmente el equivalente, sino que esto sería la traducción de "soutenu par le pouvoir...."....


----------



## framboise

Gracias, VRF.

Las preposiciones son un asunto un poco espinoso...

Me gusta la opción de "respaldado por", pero quería estar segura.

Un saludo,

Framboise


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

También podría ser "basarse sobre", ¿verdad?


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola,
¿Podrían ayudarme con esta frase?

Ce à quoi tu te tiens, ce sur quoi tu* t'appuies*, c´est là véritablement ton Dieu.

Mi intento:

Aquello de lo que te agarras, aquello en lo que *te sostienes*, es verdaderamente tu Dios.

muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece mejor: buscas apoyo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvia fernanda

Gracias Gévy,
Saludos

Silvia


----------



## xenor

Bonjour ! 
je cherche à traduire la phrase suivante : "Il gagna les élections en s’appuyant sur un discours critiquant les autres partis."
Comment traduire en s'appuyant du fait que le sens ici est "en s'aidant de".
je pensais à "basandóse" ou "respaldandóse" 
Qu'en pensez vous ? 

merci !


----------



## framboise

Hola Xenor,

Podrías decir "Apoyándose en un discurso de crítica del resto de partidos".

Un saludo
Framboise


----------



## xenor

Muchas gracias Framboise


----------



## framboise

Il n'y a pas de quoi

hasta otra


----------

